# DNE MEET Sat. 5-14-11



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

DNE Meet.

Here is the info:

Have fun with fellow Nissan Enthusiast. Catch up with some old friends or make new ones. Your car does not needed to be modded. We have cars from bone stock to fully modded and everything in between. Tell your friends and other Nissan/Infinti owners to come. 

When: Sat. 5-14-11 (2nd Saturday of the month)
Time: 5:00 PM -until ??? 
Place: ll Brothers 18101 Preston Road Suite 204C Dallas TX 75252 (972) 818-7100


----------

